# Skylights



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Wife DIYer said:


> So how do I go about this?


Remove the skylight.
Add additional framing as necessary.
Patch the roof.
Insulate. 
Patch the sheetrock.
Tape, texture and paint.

If you need more specific information ask a more specific question.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Until you get the light removed---add a 'storm window' to the opening---

A set of 1x2 wood strips just above the ceiling,around the opening----lay a sheet of clear plexiglass on the strips----problem solved.


----------



## Wife DIYer (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you for your welcome and ideas. I will try the plexiglass until the weather gets warmer and the skylight/roof can be worked on. I will also be more specific. I was thinking of how to do the job but needed feedback if it was correct or if I was missing something. I would remove the sheetrock from the light tunnel, add the additional framing, then sheetrock the ceiling from below. Then on the roof remove the skylight and insulate then the patch roof. I though to insulate once the ceiling was patched so to hold up the insulation. Does this sound like a good method?


----------



## DYNAMIC DEEZLE (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you have an exhaust fan in bathroom? IF not that could be the problem!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are on the right track----You could even leave the tunnel alone and simply add insulation to the new ceiling framing in the hole.

If you replace the skylight with a Veluxe --and add an exhaust fan into the tunnel---the problem will go away,also.


----------



## Wife DIYer (Nov 27, 2011)

There is a vent fan in the bathroom on the ceiling next to the tunnel opening. But how long does one run the fan for ambient warm air on cold night? There is condensation build up. So how do you stop the consationsation build up on a skylight.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need a better skylight--that one gets to cold---also a fan in the tunnel will help,as that is the highest spot in the room.

An exhaust fan with a built in humidistat would turn itself off when the room is dry enough.


----------



## DYNAMIC DEEZLE (Nov 24, 2011)

Dealing with skylights for years, its one of 2 things! The light is either aged and need replaced with better double glass or you have insulation problems! I would decide if you want to keep your light, and if you do, compare the price buying a new one compared to tearing out and filling it back in. I really think its just aged or has a bad seal where it sits on the curb! Skylights are nice to have and would hate to see ya lose it!


----------



## Wife DIYer (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes I have to agree the skylight appears to be the origional from when the house was built 20 years ago and is aged. My husband is not comfortable with patching the roof with new shingles. The roof wa just replaced this past august...before we bought the house. Im hoping we can just close up the skylight as I believe this is the better way to go.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You must make the final decision on that----Skylight are used successfully in baths--but they must be done as a system---well made light----well insulated tunnel--proper ventilation.

If you feel that that will not be an option in your home then close the opening while those shingles are new enough to be patched in----best of luck---Mike----


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

If you replace the existing skylight as a good one made by Veluxe I'm sure your problem will go away. It's certainly a cheaper solution than getting rid of the entire skylight and in the long run will add value to your home.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

I had the roof replaced this summer and also the 4 acrylic "skylights" with Veluxe units.No more sweating,more light,bath is warmer.


----------

